# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Hikvision κάμερα απορία με ανάλυση

## paulk

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά.

Θέλω να αγοράσω 2 κάμερες https://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION-DS-2CE16H8T-IT3F/
Σε ποια επιλογή πρέπει να το έχω για να έχω την καλύτερη εικόνα? HDTVI / HDCVI / AHD και αναλογικά CVBS 

Επίσης έχω και 3 απο αυτές https://www.emimikos.gr/HIKVISION/DS.../CVI/AHD/CVBS/

Αν δείτε στο manual γράφει και στις 4 επιλογές την ίδια ανάλυση 2MP@25fps, or 2MP@30fps
Τι διαφορά έχουν  HDTVI / HDCVI / AHD και αναλογικά CVBS απο την στιγμή που έχουν την ίδια ανάλυση?

Το καταγραφικό που έχω ds-7208hghi-sh/a αν πάρω τις 2 κάμερες με τα 5MP θα μπορέσει να τις δει σε ανάλυση 2ΜP? Έχω σκοπό προς το καλοκαίρι να το αλλάξω και να πάρω κάποιο που να υποστηρίζει 5MP.

----------


## paulk

Μια βοήθεια βρε παιδιά. Αν αγοράσω την κάμερα με 5Mp θα μπορέσει να την δει το καταγραφικό έστω στα 2ΜP?
Επίσης κάποιος να μπορέσει να μου εξηγήσει την διαφορά HDTVI / HDCVI / AHD και αναλογικά CVBS

----------


## aktis

Συνήθως ο κάθε κατασκευαστής συνεργάζεται καλύτερα με τις δικές του κάμερες , πχ δεν παίζει το on screen display ή ο ήχος ή οι τηλεχειρισμοί ή τα alarm  ή η τα smart diagnostics σε καταγραφικά  άλλου συστήματος . Συνήθως οι φτηνές σειρές είναι 4 σε 1 , δείχνουν εικόνα παντού , οι ακριβές ειναι πιο κλειδωμένες στα καταγραφικα του κατασκευαστή .

Μια κάμερα 5 μεγαπιξελ που δεν εχει καλύτερο σενσορα από μια 2 μεγαπίξελ , το πιθανότερο είναι να δείχνει χειρότερα αν έχεις λίγο φως .  Τωρα αν θα παίζει στο καταγραφικό σου δεν ξερω , μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει .

Το AHD το έχουν οι ταιβανέζοι κατασκεαστές πχ TVT  , το HDCVI η DAHUA , το άλλο η HIKVISION
To CVBS το ξεχνάς , είναι δεκαετίας , όπως είχαν τα βιντεο με τις βιντεοκασετες ...  
Επίσης δεν βγάζουν την ίδια ανάλυση σε όλα τα φορματ , το CVBS βγάζει την χειρότερη ποιότητα .

Ο καθένας λεει οτι το δικό του είναι καλύτερο , αλλά μέχρι πέρυσι μόνο η dahua  πχ υποστήριζε και ήχο πάνω στο ιδιο καλώδιο , τώρα βλέπω σιγα σιγα βγάζει και η hikvision  , δεν ξερω για TVT
Τώρα η dahua υποστηρίζει πχ 2 κανάλια ήχου , 1 στη κάμερα και 1 εξωτερικό και λέει broadcast audio ...
οι κάμερες μπορει να έχουν και pir ή ένδειξη αλάρμ για να τρομάζει ο κλέφτης ... κάθε χρόνο προχωράει η τεχνολογία ...
γενικά δεν εχει νόημα να παντρεύεις διαφορετικές γενιες ...

----------


## paulk

Το καταγραφικό και οι κάμερες είναι hikvision οπότε συνεργάζονται μεταξύ τους.

Απλά εγώ σκεφτόμουν να αγοράσω 2 κάμερες 5MP και το καταγραφικό να δει την κάμερα σαν 2MP, αυτό το σκέφτηκα επειδή μέσα απο το μενου την κάμερας μπορώ να αλλάξω την ανάλυση 
2 MP@25fps, 2 MP@30fps, 4 MP@25fps, 4 MP@30fps, 5 MP@20fps.

Εκτός αν είμαι λάθος σε αυτό.

Αν βοηθήσει κάποιος επειδή πρέπει επειγόντως να πάρω 2 κάμερες.

----------


## mikemtb

Μακάρι να μπορέσεις να την αλλάξεις...
Αν έχει 5 από την μάνα της   και το καταγραφικο καταλαβαίνει μέχρι 2, δεν θα δεις ποτε εικόνα. Αλλα γιατι δεν ρωτας τον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο (από εκει που θα τις αγοράσεις δηλαδη)
Μπορεί με κάποιον τρόπο να αλλάζει αναλυσεις χωρις να χρειάζεται να έχεις εικόνα....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

> Μακάρι να μπορέσεις να την αλλάξεις...
> Αν έχει 5 από την μάνα της   και το καταγραφικο καταλαβαίνει μέχρι 2, δεν θα δεις ποτε εικόνα. Αλλα γιατι δεν ρωτας τον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο (από εκει που θα τις αγοράσεις δηλαδη)
> Μπορεί με κάποιον τρόπο να αλλάζει αναλυσεις χωρις να χρειάζεται να έχεις εικόνα....
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Ευχαριστώ για την απαντησή σου.

Στο σπίτι μου έχω ενα 4καναλο καταγραφικό που βλέπει μέχρι 5MP
Αν συνδέσω την κάμερα μπω στο μενου της και αλλάξω την ανάλυση σε 2MP λογικά μετά δεν θα μπορέσει να την δει το άλλο καταγραφικό?

----------


## nikos73

αν μπορείς να αλλάξεις την ανάλυση σε 2mp λογικά θα παίξει

----------


## paulk

Μίλησα με 2-3 τεχνικούς και μου είπαν οτι δεν γίνετε, επειδή έχει παλιό firmware το καταγραφικό.
Οπότε αναγκαστικά θα αγοράσω κάμερες με 2MP.

----------

